# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag2 Aufl A Afg 127 Aufl B Afg 45
Also, ich bin der Meinung da hier E die richtige Lsung ist, da die A.facialis als A.angularis am medialen Augenwinkel endet.
Und A ist ja wohl richtig, oder?????

----------

